# Yearlings



## markadoodle (Feb 12, 2010)

I would LOVE to aee every ones yearlings! and if you have pics of them as a weanling too it would be awesome to see how much they have changed or what woul dbe great is full grown Minis and then seeing there yearling pix, I am trying to see how I can judge my colt from what he looked like when he was born, and hes a coming yearling and would like to see how your horses looked as yearlings vs. now =]


----------



## MiniDashofBlue (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is our coming yearling colt Hellboy

as a weanling












a few weeks ago






And this is our coming 2 year old filly Daisy, full sister to the colt above

*photobucket is not letting me post Daisy's pictures but you can see them in her album here

The first pictures are the most current, the show pictures are early to late yearling, and the bottom ones are of her as a foal.

Also here is our coming 3 year old gelding Pyro

1 week old






4-5 months






approximately a yearling






2ish year old






taken last month, Pyro will be 3 next week











Hopefully that gives you a little bit of a time line. Also, Hellboy was 22 inches at birth and is now about 28-30 inches tall. Daisy was 17 inches at birth and is now about 30 inches. Pyro was 35 inches as a 1-2 year old and is now about 36-37 inches.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh I have lots of pictures of my Beauty.

Here she is a weanling:











I don't know her approx age here but it was deffinently before her 1st birthday. She will be 2 this August.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Feb 13, 2010)

Here are some photo's of some of ours Kay that I could find.

Baby:
















Weanling:






Yearling:











All Grown Up at 4 years old:











Baby:






Weanling:






Yearling:











All Grown up at 4 years old:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 13, 2010)

Love seeing all the beautiful horses on this thread as they grow

Here is our 08' Perlino Spice at about 1 month old

Our Xena x our Bow











as a yearling











haven't taken any pictures yet of her as a 2 year old since she looks like a hairy yak

right now


----------



## markadoodle (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks every one so much! It has helped me lots, and Lori! I must say I would love a mini with beautiful Perlino coloring like that! And Jen yes Taz surely does look like him



The others were BEAUTIFUL AND STUNNING as well.


----------



## Devon (Feb 13, 2010)

Eli as yearling





Photos curtosy of Lisa Strassle


----------



## lucky lodge (Feb 14, 2010)

Thay are all just beatifull got no photos of mine when thay were babys

but heres them now

This is saffire






this is dusty hope shes in foal to my stallion






this is lucky my stallion which i hope has got dusty above photo in foal


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 14, 2010)

Here is one of my foals from last year.... Here are a couple of shots as a weanling.....

At 3 weeks...






At about two and a half months....











Then here below just coming into his yearling year..... nice and fuzzy, LOL Will have some updated pics once it is warm enough to clip...


----------



## minie812 (Feb 14, 2010)

Pic in the avatar of our yearling colt that is 26" tall and as you can see he can two-step too!


----------



## ohmt (Feb 14, 2010)

1 month:






2 months:






3 months:






5 months:






5 months:






8 months:






yearling--an awful grass belly picture!


----------



## ohmt (Feb 14, 2010)

This mare is now a 5 yr old and a chestnut snowflake/varnish appaloosa. She was born solid chestnut though-a beautiful transformation!

Foal:






Foal:






Yearling (fat and sassy in the pasture):






2 yr. old:






2 yr. old:






3 yr. old:






4 yr. old:


----------



## ohmt (Feb 14, 2010)

And another pretty appy filly

Foal:






Yearling:






I don't have any good ones that show off her gorgeous blanket-as a foal she only had a few white specks on her rump. As a yearling she has a LOT of varnishing plus BIG dark brown spots all over her rump. I just love appys!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 15, 2010)

markadoodle said:


> Thanks every one so much! It has helped me lots, and Lori! I must say I would love a mini with beautiful Perlino coloring like that! And Jen yes Taz surely does look like him
> 
> 
> 
> The others were BEAUTIFUL AND STUNNING as well.


Thank you Kay

I love her color too , but must admit it took sometime

for the pink skin and blue eyes to grow on me


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 20, 2010)

Oak Bay Turbocharged Edition as a weanling:






Barely a year old:






Registration photo at 20 months (butt high and in terrible need of a hoof trim):






And at 22 months a few weeks ago.






I think he's going to be a lovely adult but he's still very coltish at the moment and definitely had some rough patches where he looked totally awful. I'm not posting those Ugly Duckling shots until I can show a good Swan photo next to it!





Leia


----------



## ShaunaL (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is my only yearling at the moment.

Cross Country Ericas ??? (not officially named yet) ~ "Sparrow"

As a baby






Yearling (taken last week)











I think he's on track to mature just like I hoped


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is Maple Hollows Phlashin Yall:

As a newborn:






3 months:






Now:


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 20, 2010)

Phlashy.



I still want him!!

Leia


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 20, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Phlashy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I am soooooooo excited to clip him, I couldnt be happier with how he is maturing! Ill let ya know when I clip him and how he does at his first show Memorial wkend!!!


----------



## ShaunaL (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice -looking yearlings on here, Maple Hollow, Phlashy is definitely Phlashy



Nice boy


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 20, 2010)

ShaunaL said:


> Nice -looking yearlings on here, Maple Hollow, Phlashy is definitely Phlashy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!


----------



## LindaL (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is my yearling colt Khan. Not a great pic...just taken quickly with my camera phone. So far he hasn't had a "gangly" stage and think he is looking pretty nice. He is ASPC/AMHR registered and is approx. 32" tall right now (which I am happy about...crossing fingers he stays under 34"!) I love this boy!










He is also in my avatar as a weanling.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is Reflections What A Star as a baby:






In December of her yearling year:






And in July as a two year old:






This is her paternal sister, Reflections Star Time as a baby:






As a yearling early in the year:






Later in the year:


----------



## markadoodle (Feb 21, 2010)

WOW! EVERYONES HORSES ARE ALL SOOOOO STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 23, 2010)

My two "yearlings"

CheyAuts Cocoa Pebbles, aka Pebbles.

Baby
















And while she's a "yearling" she's really only 6 months and JUST weaned











These, she was wet (rained and she stood out in it) but her belly was dry, so that hair is fluffier... she really doesn't have a huge belly  And the flash on my phone (which of course isn't a good camera lol) and her moemevent did something funny to her eye...


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 23, 2010)

And my other "yearling", CheyAuts ToBe Or Not ToBe, aka Shakespeare. He was born end of April so will soon be a full year.

Baby
















4 months






Weanling






Now


----------



## Eohippus (Feb 26, 2010)

I love the coloring Sparrow, especially his face! Great looking lil' guy. I agree with every one else, all these yearlings look great. It amazing what changes they go through in a year and how mature some of them look when I compare them to my guy (I feel like he's still got mega baby-face).

So here's my yearling, Kinson.

As a little foal:






Weanling (right after I first got him, 4 months)






And photos from a week or so ago, just shy of 1 year:


----------



## Latika (Feb 26, 2010)

This is my stallion as a foal:






As a weanling, when I bought him:






As a yearling:









As a 3yr Old:


----------

